# Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?



## Uncle Freddie (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?

I am an Uber passenger, not a driver. I think I was hacked by an Uber driver, or someone posing as Uber Support, or some kind of man-in-the-middle attack. Here is what happened. Pay special attention to the timing, as things happened within minutes of each other.

1. At 7:*29* PM, 4/21/2018, I requested an Uber ride on my phone.

2. At 7:*32* PM, 4/21/2018, an Uber support person calling from 313-214-2988 called me, wanting to "verify" the following information:

Name
Address
Birthdate
Credit card number
Expiration date
CVV number

IMPORTANT NOTE: THIS "SUPPORT" PERSON KNEW MY PICK-UP ADDRESS AND THE ADDRESS OF MY DESTINATON.

Presuming that I was being called by Uber Support because I had not used my Uber account in over 2 years, I gave this person the information requested.

This person then hung up on me.

3. At 7:*35* PM, 4/21/2018, my Uber was cancelled. Either the driver cancelled it or the support person cancelled it. *I did not cancel it*.

4. At 7:*36* PM, 4/21/2018, I received a receipt for $6.90 for this cancellation, even though I never requested a cancellation. I never saw the driver. The driver was never anywhere near me.

5. At 7:40 PM, 4/21/2018, I requested a second Uber ride that was accepted by a different driver. This driver arrived and took me to my destination.

6. At 9:58 PM, 4/21/2018, I received the first Chase Fraud Alert email. I declined the charge. Someone was trying to use my credit card number at a restaurant across town.

7. At 10:01 PM, 4/21/2018, I received the second Chase Fraud Alert email. I declined the charge. Ditto.

8. At 11:16 PM, 4/21/2018, I received the third Chase Fraud Alert email. I declined the charge. Someone was trying to use my credit card number for Lyft(?).

9. Finally at 1:44 AM, 4/22/2018, once I was back home (I did not use Uber to get home, since I cancelled my credit card), I called Chase Fraud Services and explained the situation and requested a new credit card.

I have read many forums tonight talking about Uber phone scams involving *drivers*, but not *passengers*. *Does anyone know what happened to me today*?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Uncle Freddie (Apr 22, 2018)

And also: where do I even begin the process to have the $6.90 charge removed?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So, you gave the following info to a voice that called you:
Name
Address
Birthdate
Credit card number
Expiration date
CVV number

I think you have bigger problems than just your Uber account
Why did you leave out your SS number?
Were you born yesterday?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Obviously a scam. You should also contact Uber to investigate.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

$6.90 is a cheap lesson in stupidity!
Learn not to give your info out and move on.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i would guess that the scammer was the "driver" that accepted your ride request; i'm guessing the driver started your trip to see your destination, then called you; this was probably a driver who isn't really driving, just running this scam as long they can go without being caught...i would definitely contact uber so they can investigate


----------



## Uncle Freddie (Apr 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> So, you gave the following info to a voice that called you:
> Name
> Address
> Birthdate
> ...


I agree with you. I'm usually the last person to fall for things like this, yet somehow I did. I did stop mid-way and ask "are you really from Uber? Can you prove it?" And the person responded with my start and destination location. Who else would know that? How does a scammer get that information?

Had they asked for SSN I would have balked.

Is this a variation on the Uber driver phone scam? I am not a driver. I was a passenger.

If you call the number 313-214-2988, it does say Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yes it’s a scam.

Here’s how to tell the real ones from the fake ones.

Is it an electronic email or through the app?

That’s real!

Is it a phone call?

That’s fake!


I have never been contacted over the phone by anyone at Uber or met anyone at Uber in person. (Except drivers)


Really easy to tell.

And yes it was the “driver” phishing for card info. More than likely he used a stolen Uber driver account and used the contact the passenger system to get your pickup and destination.

Uber will not contact you by phone ever. That’s the easiest way to tell these apart.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uncle Freddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?
> 
> ...


Hello Fred;

My name is Shaheem Kuradi. I'm the Regional Manager with Uber Fraud Division. We have had problems of this nature before. I will personally look into this matter and contact the proper law enforcement agency as necessary. If you would forward me the credit card information for the card in question immediately I will expedite an investigation at once.

Please include your name, full address, the credit card number, expiration date, the three or four digit security number, the bank routing number and all accounts associated with this bank including all passwords.

We are deeply saddened that an incident like this can occur. We do warn our drivers about divulging too much information through electronic devices and wireless activity. Just PM me the above requested information to the below address and I will personally look into your troubles.
Thank you.

SEAL Team V
c/o UP.net
Attn: Shaheem Kuradi
Regional Manger
Uber Fraud Division


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hello Fred;
> 
> My name is Shaheem Kuradi. I'm the Regional Manager with Uber Fraud Division. We have had problems of this nature before. I will personally look into this matter and contact the proper law enforcement agency as necessary. If you would forward me the credit card information for the card in question immediately I will expedite an investigation at once.
> 
> ...


That does not sound at all suspicious.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hello Fred;
> 
> My name is Shaheem Kuradi. I'm the Regional Manager with Uber Fraud Division. We have had problems of this nature before. I will personally look into this matter and contact the proper law enforcement agency as necessary. If you would forward me the credit card information for the card in question immediately I will expedite an investigation at once.
> 
> ...


You're gonna need his SSN to verify Shaheem! Don't forget his SSN.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

The driver stole your CC info. You have to report it to Uber asap. They should be able to identify the driver easily and get him prosecuted.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> You're gonna need his SSN to verify Shaheem! Don't forget his SSN.


Dammit, you're right. Now you know why I'm only a regional manager and not the Vice President of Uber's Fraud Division.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Someone probably set up a scam Uber Driver account, possibly (probably) with someone elses stolen ID information as you need to provide a SSN to have a driver account. You should report to Uber and probably the police.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Uncle Freddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> 8. At 11:16 PM, 4/21/2018, I received the third Chase Fraud Alert email. I declined the charge. Someone was trying to use my credit card number for Lyft(?).
> 
> ...


Even money says that the Uber driver ( who scammed you ) and the Lyft driver on that ride are one and the same.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Allegedly gets hacked, sets up UP account, picks a duck for an avatar. Creates and posts story with a huge number of plot holes and technical errors.

The OP is simply a troll.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> That does not sound at all suspicious.


Why would he want passwords? I see no need for it.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> SEAL Team V
> c/o UP.net
> Attn: Shaheem Kuradi
> Regional Manger
> Uber Fraud Division


If the guy really worked for Uber, why would he be using a non uber email address ? Google up.net.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> If the guy really worked for Uber, why would he be using a non uber email address ? Google up.net.


I also have other tasks that I perform for Uber. One most important is our charitable contributions through the Uber Church of Love. Please send your tax deductible Love Gift in check or money order payable to:

SEAL Team V
c/o UP.net
Attn: Brother SEAL
Contributions Director
Uber Church of Love

Thank you and We Love You


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I also have other tasks that I perform for Uber. One most important is our charitable contributions through the Uber Church of Love. Please send your tax deductible Love Gift in check or money order payable to:
> 
> SEAL Team V
> c/o UP.net
> ...


Now I KNOW you're fibbing... everybody knows Jim Jones Jr is in charge of that church's donations


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Now I KNOW you're fibbing... everybody knows Jim Jones Jr is in charge of that church's donations


I thought he was only in charge of the Uber Kool Aid?


----------



## Ben Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

Uncle Freddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?
> 
> ...


Lol. You gave credit card info on a call you received from a random person.

You deserve what ever happens because of it. Wise up.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hello Fred;
> 
> My name is Shaheem Kuradi. I'm the Regional Manager with Uber Fraud Division. We have had problems of this nature before. I will personally look into this matter and contact the proper law enforcement agency as necessary. If you would forward me the credit card information for the card in question immediately I will expedite an investigation at once.
> 
> ...


Q. How can you tell this is a scam?

A. He forgot to say "we take these matters very seriously"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Q. How can you tell this is a scam?
> 
> A. He forgot to say "we take these matters very seriously"


Dammit, I did the "We are deeply saddened" bit instead, however I do see your point. The "We take these matters very seriously" is when a driver loses out financially and the "We are deeply saddened" is when a driver loses out on life. My bad. I will make the necessary corrections in the future.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> Someone probably set up a scam Uber Driver account, possibly (probably) with someone elses stolen ID


No. This is the continuation of the driver scam. First they scammed the driver and took over his account. Now, while the driver's account is still active, the thieves are phishing riders, accepting their requests and calling them for credit card details.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> No. This is the continuation of the driver scam. First they scammed the driver and took over his account. Now, while the driver's account is still active, the thieves are phishing riders, accepting their requests and calling them for credit card details.


Either way, it's a scam.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Uncle Freddie said:


> I agree with you. I'm usually the last person to fall for things like this, yet somehow I did. I did stop mid-way and ask "are you really from Uber? Can you prove it?" And the person responded with my start and destination location. Who else would know that? How does a scammer get that information?
> 
> Had they asked for SSN I would have balked.
> 
> ...


The answer to all your questions is simple..

A scam artist as finally figured out how to scam gullable pax like you.

The scam artist.. Signed up to be a driver..probably with an hacked driver account...so he wont get caught.

The ride that was cancelled on you is the scammer. He started the trip right after accepting it. While talking to you he drove around...
Cancelled the trip after he hung up with you.. The cancel fee was for the time and mileage he "drove you"

Your only course of action right now should be... Take the receipt info to the police. If...IF on the OFf chance this SCAMMER was dumb enough to sign up with his own car..or..d.l. Then.. U have his car/plate number info in your "previous trips" section of your app.

You also have his pic. ..from the profile pic. Not to mention uber can track him if hes still using.

Either way.. Support will close his account to prevent him from scamming others.

Call the police..call support. Jump on it now. Hopefully..this guy is as dumb as you.

No one... NO ONE will ever ask for you credit card and ccv as a support question.

The driver/scammer knew your destination and pickup info cause he accepted and started the trip.

Keeping you too busy on the phone for you to look and notice that he started the trip and was driving you without u even being in the car.

Sorry you got scammed. 
Thanks for pointing out this new scam. Hopefully other pax here might learn this and be more careful.

Please...never give out personal info on the phone to ANYONE unless you called them from the companies known and verified number.
And even then... NEVER give out personal bank accounts or s.s. numbers.

Seriously...thats really...poor judgement.



henrygates said:


> The driver stole your CC info. You have to report it to Uber asap. They should be able to identify the driver easily and get him prosecuted.


That was my thoughts too. Unless its a hacked driver account from a dumb driver who fell for the scam first and then got his account hacked.

With any luck....its a really dumb scammer who used his own personal car and d.l. to sign up 
Fingers crossed....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

i call bs. how can someone suddenly be at a restaurant "using" YOUR credit card if you didn't physically give it to them minutes earlier? giving your info over the phone doesn't equate with someone minutes later trying to use your credit card at a restaurant since restaurants don't charge for orders based on the info, only the card.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uncle Freddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?
> 
> ...


 I am confused Freddie.

You claim to have given a stranger every bit of information needed to raid your bank account and take your identity.

You go to a rideshare forum and ask total strangers if you were scammed and what you should do about it.

You provide a detailed time line of the events and how the scam was accomplished. Step by step. Almost a "how to do" manual.

What is your game Sir?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Allegedly gets hacked, sets up UP account, picks a duck for an avatar. Creates and posts story with a huge number of plot holes and technical errors.
> 
> The OP is simply a troll.


Yea the duck gave it away for me also that this was all fake


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber will not contact you by phone ever. That's the easiest way to tell these apart.


That sounds good but it's wrong. I was called by support once. I almost hung up on them because I thought it was a scam but it turned out to be legit.



Cableguynoe said:


> Yea the duck gave it away for me also that this was all fake


I should have noticed the Duck!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Hopefully..this guy is as dumb as you.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Q. How can you tell this is a scam?
> 
> A. He forgot to say "we take these matters very seriously"


He forgot to "reach out."



Woohaa said:


> i call bs. how can someone suddenly be at a restaurant "using" YOUR credit card if you didn't physically give it to them minutes earlier? giving your info over the phone doesn't equate with someone minutes later trying to use your credit card at a restaurant since restaurants don't charge for orders based on the info, only the card.


Ubereats. Lol.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uncle Freddie said:


> And also: where do I even begin the process to have the $6.90 charge removed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred


You weren't hacked. You were social engineered by your driver, who wasn't even a real driver - it was a scammer who scammed a driver out of his login and password shortly before calling you. You gave out your credit card number and CVV code over the phone to a scammer.

It works like this: first the scammer gets a rider account either with a stolen credit card or just buys some info off the dark web. Then they request a ride. They call the driver and tell the driver they are Uber support. They tell the driver to pull over, cancel the current ride, and to give them his login info.

He does that, and immediately they drain his earnings account. THEN they use his login and password to login in to the Uber Driver app and they accept a ping from a rider - you. Then they social engineer you into giving up your credit card info.

The next step is to use your credit card info to set up another rider account and repeat the cycle on another driver.


----------



## Uncle Freddie (Apr 22, 2018)

First of all, I want to thank the people who have given me useful, thoughtful responses so far. Thank you, and only you.

Second, I'll change the duck (Baby Huey cartoon character) avatar asap, since that's being fixated upon.

Third, this is not a troll.

Fourth, I am going to the police, although all I have to give them is the incoming phone number 313-214-2988 and the screenshot I took of the driver's face.

Fifth, attached is a screenshot of the scam driver "Sharon" and the $6.90. The one above that is the legitimate ride I summoned the same day. I have blurred his info.

I've been going through a lot the last few days.

I am one of those people who NEVER fall for scams; I am the go-to one in the family keeping others out of scams. Yet somehow this happened to me. As I said originally, the ONLY reason I fell for this is self-convincing. I was using my Uber account for the first time in over 2 years. Not thinking, I convinced myself in a few seconds that this call to "reverify your information" was legitimate and normal because hey, not having used my account in 2+ years, maybe Uber thought something was fishy about ME.

Bad move in retrospect.

Fast forward to now: I didn't lose any money.


The Uber scammer got me for $6.90 which I contacted Uber about and is being refunded (refunded, not credited).
The scammer's attempted fraudulent charges to my credit card were all denied by Chase and a new card is on its way.
The scammer has my name, address, DOB, and a CC/CVV number for a closed account. They CANNOT use that information to commit identity theft. No mother's maiden name, no SSN.

Overall, the lingering pain from this experience is the fact that I got GOT, as I am a systems engineer with 25 years in the game, who normally sees these things from a mile away. Still can't believe it. Also it's a pain to have to update CC info on 2 dozen sites.

Fred



Woohaa said:


> i call bs. how can someone suddenly be at a restaurant "using" YOUR credit card if you didn't physically give it to them minutes earlier? giving your info over the phone doesn't equate with someone minutes later trying to use your credit card at a restaurant since restaurants don't charge for orders based on the info, only the card.


If I'm remembering correctly what the Chase fraud team told me, they were "keying in" my card info at that restaurant, or something to that effect. Not actually trying to use a physical card, as they didn't have one.



Zebonkey said:


> No. This is the continuation of the driver scam. First they scammed the driver and took over his account. Now, while the driver's account is still active, the thieves are phishing riders, accepting their requests and calling them for credit card details.


Thanks. I think this makes sense.



henrygates said:


> The driver stole your CC info. You have to report it to Uber asap. They should be able to identify the driver easily and get him prosecuted.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uncle Freddie said:


> First of all, I want to thank the people who have given me useful, thoughtful responses so far. Thank you, and only you.
> 
> Second, I'll change the duck (Baby Huey cartoon character) avatar asap, since that's being fixated upon.
> 
> ...


FRED,

I am glad it all worked out. BUT if all this really happened as you stated, you STILL have problems. With the info you provided, obtaining your SSN and mothers maiden is quick and easy. Anyone with access to TLO or Accurint can obtain this info. All sorts of businesses use these data basis. Before retiring, I had access to both.

Your venture may just be getting started. Sorry.

Ride Safe


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uncle Freddie said:


> First of all, I want to thank the people who have given me useful, thoughtful responses so far. Thank you, and only you.
> 
> Second, I'll change the duck (Baby Huey cartoon character) avatar asap, since that's being fixated upon.
> 
> ...


We're relieved to hear you got your $6.90 back and we're uber interested in your elaborate explanation but Once A Duck Always A Duck.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Q. How can you tell this is a scam?
> 
> A. He forgot to say "we take these matters very seriously"


Or they didn't tell you to turn off Bluetooth and Wi-Fi DEAD GIVEAWAY not an uber support not

I am guessing this is another side to ripping drivers off. Not only are they ripping off riders, they probably also use your rider account to order other ubers and lyfts and pull the same scam on drivers and change the bank deposit info to take drivers money which has been going on for a while.

I am curious where the money ends up, probably some foreign country no one in the United States can get too or don t care enough yet to go after


----------



## Uncle Freddie (Apr 22, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> FRED,
> 
> I am glad it all worked out. BUT if all this really happened as you stated, you STILL have problems. With the info you provided, obtaining your SSN and mothers maiden is quick and easy. Anyone with access to TLO or Accurint can obtain this info. All sorts of businesses use these data basis. Before retiring, I had access to both.
> 
> ...


I very much disagree. Thanks.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

yup. You chose a duck -- stick with it. 

Reminds me of a text I got from my wife once.

"Honey. I went out for cocktails with a the girls. I'm ducked up. Come get me."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uncle Freddie said:


> I agree with you. I'm usually the last person to fall for things like this, yet somehow I did. I did stop mid-way and ask "are you really from Uber? Can you prove it?" And the person responded with my start and destination location. Who else would know that? How does a scammer get that information?
> 
> Had they asked for SSN I would have balked.
> 
> ...


This was your 'driver' pulling a scam, yes.

Simply go into your History and pull up that trip then report it to Uber. They'll give you a credit for the $6.90

Make sure you let them know the driver pulled this scam on you, too.



Uncle Freddie said:


> First of all, I want to thank the people who have given me useful, thoughtful responses so far. Thank you, and only you.
> 
> Second, I'll change the duck (Baby Huey cartoon character) avatar asap, since that's being fixated upon.
> 
> ...


DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT change the Duck! Ducks are sacred here on UP, and you have selected a good one.

Ignore the Haters and QUACK ON!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> This was your 'driver' pulling a scam, yes.
> 
> Simply go into your History and pull up that trip then report it to Uber. They'll give you a credit for the $6.90
> 
> ...


I think this version of the Duck has already been retired. Next!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I think this version of the Duck has already been retired. Next!!


OooooK...nvm


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah it's okay to have a duck avatar, but it is going to be viewed with suspicion. Which must be totally baffling to legit newcomers and hilarious to the real duck.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> i call bs. how can someone suddenly be at a restaurant "using" YOUR credit card if you didn't physically give it to them minutes earlier? giving your info over the phone doesn't equate with someone minutes later trying to use your credit card at a restaurant since restaurants don't charge for orders based on the info, only the card.


Doesn't matter- I had my credit card number stolen after using it in a pizza place, and a new actual plastic credit CARD was created overnight and was being used the next day in restaurants and Mobile Marts all over the San Fernando valley while i was at work in Beverly Hills. I had used a brand new credit card for the first time the day before at Big Mommas and Pappas Pizza, and the following day I started getting Fraud alerts from Chase - letting me know that the card had been used to rack up $800 on food, gas, groceries that afternoon.... it was crazy.

Of course when I called the pizza place to make them aware of the fact that someone on their staff was involved in credit card fraud and scams, they first tried denying it, and when I explained it was the one and only time I had used this card since its existence so there was absolutely was no other possible explanation, they truly could not have given a single shit.

At least I wasn't charged for the thief's shopping spree.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uncle Freddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?
> 
> ...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uncle Freddie said:


> First of all, I want to thank the people who have given me useful, thoughtful responses so far. Thank you, and only you.
> 
> Second, I'll change the duck (Baby Huey cartoon character) avatar asap, since that's being fixated upon.
> 
> ...


The incoming phone number is an Uber or Lyft phone number, not the actual phone number to the driver. All of the TNC companies do this for security purposes on both ends. The picture is probably a fake. The only thing you're going to be able to do is perhaps the police will be able to contact Uber what the time that the call came in and the phone number that Uber had assigned to it, and maybe they can track down the driver account it goes back to. That's probably a long shot 2, as that driver is probably one that was taken in by the other scam that was directed at drivers.

It's a circular scam. As soon as they got off the phone with you, they probably used your account to order a ride and try to scam another driver, and use that drivers information to scam another Rider, Etc.

I do wish you luck.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

This happened to my hubby as a driver, last year sometime, he got a call from someone who said they were with Uber support and wanted his login information. Unfortunately, he fell for it and got his driver account hacked. Took nearly a week to get it all fixed. The scammer changed the CC Number on his account so when he cashed out, the scammer got his money.

Sounds like just an extension of the driver scam, only it's being pushed out onto the Riders now.

Sorry you went through this


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh, Uncle Huey... so many thick-headed mistakes here. The only thing interesting about this thread is that scammers have decided poor Uber drivers are not lucrative enough targets that they are now phishing riders.



Uncle Freddie said:


> As I said originally, the ONLY reason I fell for this is self-convincing.


No, it's not.



Uncle Freddie said:


> I am a systems engineer with 25 years in the game, who normally sees these things from a mile away.


This is why. Hubris. Listen to HotUberMess here. You got social engineered. Plain and simple. Don't feel down though. It happens to lots of people from all walks. Just because you are more educated means nothing.



Uncle Freddie said:


> Fifth, attached is a screenshot of the scam driver "Sharon" and the $6.90. The one above that is the legitimate ride I summoned the same day. I have blurred his info.


Fred, Fred, Fred.... This is the part that annoyed me so much with your post that I needed to respond. Multiple people on this thread told you _exactly_ what happened yet you are still too prideful to accept it. The driver, Sharon, fell for the same scam you did and then got her account hijacked. Publishing her name, picture, car and license plate here does no good, and a public shaming of a victim is honestly just low. Judging by the trip, I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess you live in north Detroit? *Still* making mistakes, Uncle Huey.... And why would you waste the local police's time with this?

Speaking of time wasting, I am sure typing this out was as you seem like the classic one-and-done poster full of outrage and hot-air who will never return after not getting the exact answers you were expecting. After 25 years in the game, I hope you get out of the diapers soon!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's likely a driver got hacked and the hacker posed as a real driver going online for requests. When your request went to him he scammed you to get your cc info.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Uncle Freddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone possibly explain what happened to me today and if I was hacked?
> 
> ...


Hacked!!!


----------

